# CPT code - CT Enterology



## rcclary (May 13, 2009)

What cpt code would be used for a CT Enterology?


----------



## dmaec (May 13, 2009)

well, enterology is the study of the intestines - 
however, I've never seen an order for a CT stated like that before...
hmmmmm...


----------



## BLOWRIE (May 13, 2009)

I guess the usual CT's for abdomen and pelvic.  After you find out if the test needs to be done with contrast or without.


----------



## jamesalongi (May 15, 2009)

We have a CT Enterography protocol, It is a CT Abdomen w/contrast (74160) and a CT Pelvis w/contrast (72193).


----------

